# Claiming Tax back when leaving country



## jenben1982 (16 Jun 2008)

..


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

You may be able to claim credit for unused tax credits/cut-off point, but you do not necessarily get back all the tax you paid in the year. It ultimately depends on your total level of income/tax paid for the year. You need to file form [broken link removed]


----------



## jenben1982 (16 Jun 2008)

..


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

It isn't any different. If your income for the year is less than the exemption limit then you'd get all the tax back. If your income is above that then you must still pay tax on whatever the difference is between your taxable income and what your tax credits would cover. If you have tax credits unused then they're available against the taxed income. Revenue will not short change you, you'll get back whatever is appropriate. Incidentally, filing with Revenue direct is no big deal. You can engage someone to do it for you if you wish, but the procedure is not that complicated. Follow the form.


----------



## jenben1982 (18 Jun 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> If your income for the year is less than the exemption limit then you'd get all the tax back. If your income is above that then you must still pay tax on whatever the difference is between your taxable income and what your tax credits would cover.


 

Sorry but how do I know if its less than the exemption limit?


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jun 2008)

jenben1982 said:


> Sorry but how do I know if its less than the exemption limit?


 

Exemption limits 2008 are [broken link removed]  but your basic tax credits for 2008 aould be 1830+1830=3660 which is equivalent to 18300 in income for the year before paying tax.


----------



## jenben1982 (18 Jun 2008)

..


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jun 2008)

The unused tax credits for the remainder of the year, when allocated against the earnings up to date of cessation basically produce a refund of tax to the value of those unused credits. It's still tax back, just the way its done might seem confusing.


----------



## beliza (20 Jun 2008)

Further to all of this: I have returned to Ireland after working in the US for a year. I will be working here for six weeks. I was told that I would not have to pay tax on my earnings here because I still have credits, and I would also be able to claim back my single allowances. I already claimed back the tax owed to me before I left Ireland, and I didn't think I was owed any more. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Jun 2008)

beliza said:


> Further to all of this: I have returned to Ireland after working in the US for a year. I will be working here for six weeks. I was told that I would not have to pay tax on my earnings here because I still have credits, and I would also be able to claim back my single allowances. I already claimed back the tax owed to me before I left Ireland, and I didn't think I was owed any more. Anyone know more about this?


 
If you made a claim for 2007 and that was paid, then that year is finished. 

For 2008 you will have unused tax credits available to you from January to now however Revenue may not automatically give you the benefit of those until they are satisfied that no income from January 2008 to now needs to be taken into account against them. They may grant the credits from January in which case you may have little or no taxc to pay. Hwoever they may grant them on a "week 1" basis which means you only get one weeks credits to one weeks pay and in that case you may pay some tax. Any refund of that would be subject to claim on cessation like before. What is important is that Revenue are informed of your commencement now so that a proper cert of credits can be issued promptly.


----------



## ccbkd (20 Jun 2008)

I think explanation are little bit hard to understand, surely if your tax credit for year is €3,660 and by after 6 months you emigrated is your entitlement simply €1,830 i.e remainder of credit or is this too simplistic?? perhaps an example by an astute accountant online would resolve all the head scratching - i.e Johnny earns 80,000 salary has worked from 6 months of tax year has decided to jump ship and head to US for good how much tax does Johnny get back

Salary 60,000
Tax -20%-xxxxx
Tax -41% -xxxxx
less Credits -xxxxx

Health levy etc -xxxxx
Paid -xxxxxxxx

 Buggers off to USA after 6 months owed -

I am not an accountant so I can't fill it out so any volunteers


----------



## WaterSprite (20 Jun 2008)

Revenue can calculate all of this for you and can give you the refund if you send in your details and say that you are leaving the country - so you can apply now if you like.  I'm assuming you are leaving this year so send in your P45 from your last job and write to them saying that you are leaving the country and will not have any paid employment for the rest of the year.  They should refund you with the right amount.  A quick call to them will clear up all you need to do.

Sprite


----------

